# Serious Help Needed



## A & C (Jun 25, 2002)

I currently drive a R33 GTS 2.0 24v non-turbo. I am 21 and my insurance is up for renewal shortly.

I am currently insured with Direct Line, car has a Tracker and Cat 1 alarm and immobiliser. Have just paid £3000 for the first year.

I will still be 21 when the insurance is up for renewal, Direct Line has given me an estimate of £2500. 

Does any know of companies that will be competitve, as quotes on GTR's have been a similar price? I really want to find an insurer that will distinguish between the enigine types when quoting as I feel £2500 for a 2.0l car is taking the mick!

Any ideas would be much appreciated.

Many Thanks

Claire


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Try Liverpool Victoria they gave Fuggles a good quote!!


----------



## A & C (Jun 25, 2002)

*L&V*

I called them this evening after reading the earlier post on Insurance.

I gave them my details, clean licence, NCB etc. but they refused to insure me beacuse of my age and the type of car that I drive!

Any other ideas?

Thanks

Claire


----------



## AlexD (Oct 5, 2001)

Have you tried Privilege at all? They were almost always the most competitve insurer from when I was about 19/20 ish onwards and started buying cars which were quite high on the insurance groupings...

Just a suggestion.
Alex


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

L&V have just refused to quote me because 'We do not have an exact match for your car on our database'

Asking for clarification on this, She repeated to me about 10 times, 'We do not ahve an exact match on our data base'.

So I asked her to explain what the problem was, I got the same line.

Think they may have spat the dummy !!


----------

